# Old River Lost River



## Cajuncranker (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone fish there? I guess its brackish water . . . 

Reason I ask is because . . . 

I was fortunate enough to be drawn for the season blind permit at the Wallisville Project Area. After I selected my blind spot, I decided to paddle around and check it out. I was getting ready to drop my kayak onto Old River Lost River when I start hearing and seeing HUGE blow ups under I-10. I started casting freshwater crankbaits . . . salt water gulp . . . **** near anything I could find in my truck (wasn't prepared to fish, just had that stuff back there incase an oportunity like this occurs). Best I could do was have a small gar (1 long) follow my crank bait close enough for me to make out what it was . . . . so I know there are gar in there . . . But I have never seen gar hitting bait like that. Could it hav been a red? or something else?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Lake Charlotte?


----------



## Hit The Deck! (Aug 23, 2006)

*draw*

theres reds and gators back in there. I drew #4, #1 and 3 didn't show so we got a good spot this year LOL.


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats pretty fresh water where your talking bout, could of been a bass.


----------



## Cajuncranker (Jul 26, 2006)

not sure where lake charlotte is located.


----------



## Cajuncranker (Jul 26, 2006)

Hit The Deck! said:


> theres reds and gators back in there. I drew #4, #1 and 3 didn't show so we got a good spot this year LOL.


nice . . . sounds like you been there before. I really thought there were reds out there . . . lots and lots . . . but didn't want to give it away incase that was "someones" spot. Anyway, how is the hunting in the area? I am really excited about it . . . a lot closer than the other spots I have been hunting.


----------



## Cajuncranker (Jul 26, 2006)

saw tons of gators too.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

I grew up playing around in that river. If you a little bit North of the neighborhood Old River country there is some good bass and crappie fishing. I do know there are a ton of gars in there as well we used to shoot them off the Old River bridge at night. Go south of the I-10 bridge and that takes you to the marsh and you can get to the trinty river and of course there are reds and specks and catfish in there.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I posted last week about the Goo hole. That is in the lost lake area. There are some huge Gar and Reds in that area.


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

What you saw was most likely stripers. I have been seeing the same thing lately in that area in trinity and all the fish i have caught out of the schools have been 16"-17" stripers. although i would not count out redfish being in there when the salt pushes up.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Duck hunting*

You don't have to have a permit in the edge of the bay do ya?? JT


----------



## crazy_cajun02 (Mar 16, 2006)

no, anything in the bay that is is within the mean(average) tideline is public land . The wallisville projects stop at river cut all the land south of river cut is private land until you get to the bayshore then anything that can be accessed by public boat ramp and falls below the mean tide is public water.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

lake charlotte is above i-10 off the river, i dont fish that much on that side, between old and lost and the river i seen lots of reds and gar, 
me and my buddies got drawn 69, 73, 128, 140. 
good luck duck hunting.


----------



## C-Mac369 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lake charlotte is up Trinity river a little ways off of the sulpher cut. It is real muddy in there. Water is dirty dirty brown. I havn't fished it but would assume the only thing in there is gators, gar, and catfish.


----------

